# Best way to hatch flies?



## jsorigami (May 1, 2014)

Hi,

What's the best way to hatch housefly and blue bottle fly pupae? I put them in a container last time that was semi ventilated and they didn't seem to really hatch (maybe they were refrigerated for too long). Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Barta (May 5, 2014)

I buy 1,000 spikes (maggots) from Mantisplace.com and divide them up into 20 or so 4ounce portion serving cups (like restaurants use in to go orders for tarter/catsup. The cup has no holes in the lid. I put all in the refrigerator, and pull one out every day or so, and I have flies-a-plenty for a month or more.

Nick


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2014)

Remove spikes or pupae from fridge, put in 32 oz insect cup, wait.


----------



## jsorigami (May 7, 2014)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Kooldude (Jun 9, 2014)

How do you manage to get flying flies into mantis cage


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 9, 2014)

With a pooter...or just chill before feeding to hibernate them and slow them down.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 27, 2014)

Kooldude said:


> How do you manage to get flying flies into mantis cage


I used a paper hole punch and punched 2 holes side by side in the wall of the 4 ounce cup. I cover it with painter tape, and once the hatch is on, I put the container in the enclosure and flies escape to their death…..MWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Eventually they will die off in the frig. I always seem to have this problem because I only have a few mouths to feed and inevitably they start passing long before I get anywhere near done with what was shipped. There is also the chance something happened to your batch in transit if absolutely none hatched for you when kept at room temperature.


----------



## cdcrocks (Jul 5, 2014)

Nick Barta said:


> I used a paper hole punch and punched 2 holes side by side in the wall of the 4 ounce cup. I cover it with painter tape, and once the hatch is on, I put the container in the enclosure and flies escape to their death…..MWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-


Do be careful with the tape, I lost a good size Chinese nymph to masking tape.


----------

